# Moving in Hangzhou from UK



## TAUTAURO (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello everybody.

This forum appears to be a great place of activity for the expats.

I’m planning to move to Hangzhou from London with my little family for at least two years, my husband will come as a Programme leader in Hangzhou Dianzi University. 
I would like to know the cost of living in Hangzhou, if there’s any international school for children (2 and 3 years old)

Is there a British and French community there?

Regards


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Don't know about living costs or communities there. But we used Seven Seas Worldwide for shipping which were less than half price of British firms


----------



## Eric in china (Jul 8, 2014)

I worked in Hangzhou for approx 1 year and enjoyed the place very much. It is far cheaper than living in London, this I can say. Most of the expat communities are close to West Lake. West Lake is a big tourist attraction and a great place to visit.

Lots of Brits and Americans but I never met any French there.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

My kids went to the shanghai SCIS (they also have one in hangzhou for a long time). Good school with focus on kids and not just on $$ like most other int schools. Cost of living would surely be lower then bigger EU cities. There are a few decent websites for cost of living comparison. You can try http://www.numbeo.com/cost-of-living/calculator.jsp for example.


----------



## C.Hubert (Aug 7, 2014)

8000 rmb is enough for a 3 members family provided not too much bars or night lifes. Just about 1000 pounds.


----------

